# Gaggia Baby - Temperature issues



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a thermometer for steaming purposes and today I just thought I'd test the temperature of the water as I wanted to make sure it was the right temp, books and websites suggest the temperature for an espresso should be 95 degrees. The first time a checked the temperature reached 70 degrees, I waited 5 minutes tested again and again it reached 70 degrees no more so I waited 15 minutes and it reached 75 degrees.

My machine is a Gaggia Baby 06. I used bottled water from the fridge.

This is my first espresso machine so not sure whether this is ok? If not, what can I do to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

95 degress will be a reference to the temperature of the water hitting the coffee puck

The espresso in the cup will not be this temperature ......

Coffee absorbs the water and the heat......


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Mrboots2u, I actually gauged the temperature of the water without the portafilter and coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Samwillson101 said:


> Thanks Mrboots2u, I actually gauged the temperature of the water without the portafilter and coffee.


Ok coming out of the group

or in a cup ? if so what cup ?

And where in the cycle of the red light going on and off


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep, coming out of the group, into a small milk jug with the thermometer in it, the water is pouring directly on it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the water would still drop in temp even if you did this.

I'm sure there's a way of checking using a styrofoam cup with a thermometer pushed into it.

I'm sure it used to be a sticky in the "so you've just bought a Gaggia classic." On the forum


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you've-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I've tried the styrofoam cup method and it is very unreliable. I think the only way to get any kind of accuracy with this type of method is to use a thermopen. They are about £30 on eBay. The problem U have is that the thermometer is so slow measuring the temperature the water coming out of the group Will lose heat v v fast. Thermapen will give instant temp reading...


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nod said:


> I've tried the styrofoam cup method and it is very unreliable. I think the only way to get any kind of accuracy with this type of method is to use a thermopen. They are about £30 on eBay. The problem U have is that the thermometer is so slow measuring the temperature the water coming out of the group Will lose heat v v fast. Thermapen will give instant temp reading...


Thanks Nod, I thought that might be the case regarding the thermometer as I was taking the temp of water from a temperature controlled kettle and the thermometer was out then too.

I'm sure my Gaggia is extracting at the right temp but I'll definitely look into getting a thermopen just to be sure.


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your help and advice on this. S


----------

